
Ask HN: What open-source projects are you looking at? - anindha
I have found reading code is a good way for me to improve my skills. I am looking at Mattermost[1] and Spectrum[2] to improve my React.js.<p>What open-source projects are you currently looking at?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mattermost&#x2F;mattermost-webapp
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;withspectrum&#x2F;spectrum
======
valand
[https://github.com/servo/servo](https://github.com/servo/servo)
[https://github.com/sveltejs/svelte](https://github.com/sveltejs/svelte)

------
amjadcsu
I am looking at Singularity for my Go program developement

[https://github.com/sylabs/singularity](https://github.com/sylabs/singularity)

------
xzyaoi
[https://github.com/autoai-org/CVPM](https://github.com/autoai-org/CVPM)

------
fogine
[https://github.com/godotengine/godot](https://github.com/godotengine/godot)

